

The Origins and Therapy of Same-Sex Attraction Disorder (SSAD) - stplsd
http://www.narth.com/docs/ssad.html

======
fmdud
The shocking part for me was 'from the 1999 book'. '1999'. It would be quaint
if it wasn't so recent.

